# Fiberglass arrows?



## Bowyer29 (Jan 11, 2009)

Anybody still shoot em? I know I read in Traditional Archer several years back that a guy had a few left and loved them. Anybody make them anymore?  

Nick


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jan 11, 2009)

I did find these, but 47# and I need 50# spine. Anyway...


----------



## Al33 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a dozen old Micro-flite 8's, 9 of the 12 have Bear Razor heads, two with field tips and one without that the end is split. I have never shot them but did re-fletch some of them.

Back in my days as a kid ((late 50's and early '60's) if I had a fiberglass arrow or two I was stepping in high cotton.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah, those are just like the ones my Gramp had. Bear razorheads and all! He killed stuff with them for sure!


----------



## BGBH (Jan 12, 2009)

I've got a bunch of the M.J. Log fiberglass shafts..they shoot real good & make a decent weight hunting arrow....


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 12, 2009)

Basically the MJ log arrows are the same thing as the Shakespeare glass shafts and the Herter's Farbrnglas shafts.  Mj Log made them for Shakespeare and Hearters.

I pick them up and Microflite any chance I get.  Great arrows...if the price is right

I recently bought a dozen Bingham glass shafts from Joe St. Charles, I  had never heard of them but thay made a great set of shooters.

The main advantage is that they will not bend.  Worse case scenario is you can break them by side slapping a tree, but this is not a common event and would ruin an aluminum, wood, or carbon shaft anyway.

Fiberglass shafts are tough and worth getting if you can find them.  When I get them I don't care if the fletching is good or not because I strip them and refletch them.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Jan 12, 2009)

How is the spine range on the glass arrows usually breakdown?  I would love to get a hold of some based on how durable they sound.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 12, 2009)

It depends on the brand.  Microflite go from size "0" to I think "12".

I know "7" is for abut a 45# bow and "8" is about 50#, of Course this is for a 28" shaft.  The spine varies up and down for longer or shorter shafts.

MJ Log, Herters Farbenblas, and Shakespear sizes run in letters.  Not sure where they start and end, but I know a "G" is for a 50# bow in a 28" length.

I am sure you can google up something and find some old shaft charts that identify which size is for what bow weights, semilar to the Easton shaft selector charts.

To give you and idea of what a set of never used Microflite #8's are worth, here is a current set on ebay (170291442817).  Six have field points and six have original Bear razorheads.  I had a $50 bid on them but I have been outbid and I will go no higher.  As far as collectors value goes, they are worth whatever the last bidder is willing to pay.  As shooters, they will be great arrows, but not worth what they will sell for...not to me anyway.

Just my thoughts


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jan 12, 2009)

I really want to find some, I would love to shoot em. In the mean time, I will make do with some new alums this weekend.

Thanks all!!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Nick

If they are spined for 47#, that is close enough for a 50# bow


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Jan 13, 2009)

Papalapin,

Thanks for the info on the glass arrows shafts, I'll have to keep and eye out for some.  They sound like they would be great for stump shooting.  I'm pretty new to this forum and have enjoyed browsing the posts here in the Traditional section.  Like many I started out with stick bows as a kid, then moved to compounds for hunting for a while.  Three years ago I got back into the stick bows and have been having great fun with it. Thanks again for the arrow tips, it seems like you have allot of knowledge and are great about sharing it.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jan 13, 2009)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Nick
> 
> If they are spined for 47#, that is close enough for a 50# bow



Cool!!! I believe I will buy myself a dozen!

Thanks Jack!

Nick


----------



## BGBH (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the M.J. Logs....I bought 8 dozen from Kelly Peterson(arrows by kelly)a while back,their new never been fletched with nock inserts & point inserts...I think their size 8 or 9....I made my dad a set to hunt with & he shoots a little over 50# & has taken a couple of deer with em & they perform flawlessly .....they almost shoot as good as my goldtips...lol..


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 14, 2009)

BGBH

You can get with any arcehry supply shop and tell them what size fiberglass shafts you have and they can provide you with the RPS screw in inserts.  I like these because then you can interchange broadheads, field tips, blunts, etc...

Guys, fiberglass shafts are tough, but they are not indestructible.  Sadly, I don't know of any that are still being made.  However, keep an eye on ebay and you can pick them up once in a while.  Naturally, the well used ones that look ugly will go cheaper, as compared to those you see once in a while that have never been used, like the ones I posted above.  I though I had a shot at them at $50.00 + shipping.  DUH... they went for  $191.38 + shipping.  12 guys shot it out with 18 bids.  A few folks thought theses were real collectors items because they are definitely not worth that as shooters.

Look for the used ones that you can pick up cheap, even if you have to get them a few at a time, as long as they are the same size.  Strip them and clean them up.  They may  not end up as real beauties, but they will be terrific shooters.

Microflit, Herters, Shakespeare, MJ Log, Fleetwood, Bingham...all good shafts.


----------



## bluedvl11 (Jan 28, 2009)

So if aluminum are so good, why does everyone make carbon arrows now?  I'm new to this, forgive me if it's a dumb question.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jan 28, 2009)

BGBH said:


> Thanks for the info on the M.J. Logs....I bought 8 dozen from Kelly Peterson(arrows by kelly)a while back,their new never been fletched with nock inserts & point inserts...I think their size 8 or 9....I made my dad a set to hunt with & he shoots a little over 50# & has taken a couple of deer with em & they perform flawlessly .....they almost shoot as good as my goldtips...lol..



I have emailed the new owner 3 times trying to see if they have the Grodon glass shafts still. I am really wanting a dozen, or two

To answer the question above, aluminum are good arrows, just not as easy to keep straight as carbon or fiberglass. I bend mine often!!!!!


----------



## Redbow (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a few fiberglass arrows left now,,I like them!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 29, 2009)

Aluminum shafts are good...But...stick a dear with an aluminum shaft, let him run throught the woods slapping trees and bruse, then let him keel over on the shaft and see what you got left.  Pretty much a cork screw.

Not so with glass or carbon.  They will take the beating and abuse and most of the time survive to fly another day.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Raineman (Jan 29, 2009)

I have been shooting #6 Microflites. I love 'em. I just picked these up, they are, I believe, #8 Duraflights. Perhaps Microflites made for Kinsey archery in PA. 

Don't know what I'm gonna do with them yet. Gotta make a trip to my local bud with the spine tester first.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice ones Jim...  Ya shooting; thim out of the Mustang?


----------



## Raineman (Jan 30, 2009)

No way Jack. The Trailer Queen only gets nice soft wood next to her (cedar...not the other kind). And that is only a few times a year. Most of the year she doesn't even see daylight.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice arrows there! I would love to find enough of one spine to shoot. If they bare too light a spine, gives me a good excuse to build a new bow!


----------

